# Anyone tried the KC Collection?



## bobbyt (28 June 2006)

Need some real feedback on some trading software I am interested in using. Does anyone have experience using the KC Collection (found at about-online-trading.com)?  thanks, bobbyt

ps. not sure where to post for software feedback, so I'm trying here. tnx agn


----------

